# conseguir configuracion



## abraham9 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hola a todos¡¡¡¡  

Mi problema es el siguiente:

Estoy elaborando un circuito que requiere de un sumador de 2 bits el 74ls80.
Pero no encuentro su pdf con su configuración en Internet.

si ustedes me pudieran proporcionar los datos de su configuración o donde los puedo conseguir. Se los agradecería mucho. Ya que los ocupo para mi proyecto final de 6 semestre.
y soy estudiante del ceti.

De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## ciri (Nov 19, 2007)

este puede ser?

http://www.alldatasheet.net/view.jsp?Searchword=74LS80


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 20, 2007)

Hola. 
Busca el 74ls83 que es un sumador de 4bit, él que tú buscas parece que exite.
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## heli (Nov 21, 2007)

El SN74*LS*80 no existe. Existe el SN7480, sin LS. Es un cuircuito integrado muy, muy viejo (de cuando yo era joven) y no se fabricó en LS (Low power Schottky) porque fue substituido por otros mas completos, como el SN74LS83 que te recomienda usar *elaficionado*.
SN7480: http://datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/S/N/7/4/SN7480.shtml
SN74LS83: http://www.alldatasheet.com/view.jsp?sSearchword=SN74LS83


----------



## ciri (Nov 21, 2007)

heli dijo:
			
		

> El SN74*LS*80 no existe. Existe el SN7480, sin LS. Es un cuircuito integrado muy, muy viejo (de cuando yo era joven) y no se fabricó en LS (Low power Schottky) porque fue substituido por otros mas completos, como el SN74LS83 que te recomienda usar *elaficionado*.
> SN7480: http://datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/S/N/7/4/SN7480.shtml
> SN74LS83: http://www.alldatasheet.com/view.jsp?sSearchword=SN74LS83



Entonces creo que en mi casa, tengo una reliquia, y el lugar que me los vende debe ser de antigüedades...


----------



## heli (Nov 21, 2007)

Probablemente si. Las series *sin* "LS", "S", "HC" (como el SN7480) etc son las primeras que salieeron al mercado. Algunos circuitos de esas series (como el SN7404) se siguen fabricando porque hay demanda, otros (como el SN7480, SN7482) no tienen tanta demanda y muchos fabricantes han dejado de producirlos. Texas Instruments no lo tiene ya en su catálogo.
Estos sumadores se usaban para montar ALUs con puertas lógicas, pero salieron versiones mejoradas como el SN7483, el SN74181 etc que se siguen fabricando. Hoy en dia poca gente monta ALUs con puertas, teniendo micros baratos y rápidos, excepto para enseñanza. 
Por curiosidad mira la el número de série, muchos fabricantes ponen el año y la semana de fabricación: 8903 año 89 semana 03. Casi seguro que sean circuitos de fabricación antigua...


----------

